# What kind of targets to sight in Broadheads???



## ccourtney_99 (Aug 14, 2006)

I jusy went and bought my first broadheads (muzzys) and im having a heck of a time sighting them in. One big problem is that they penetrate the targets at my local club range and i end up having to take my broadheads off just so i can get my arrows out. And ideas???


----------



## JaySee (Nov 29, 2005)

I have always used the Block targets. I have the block 4x4 now and it works way better than the original block because all of the foam doesn't pull out now. Also I have hear the the Morrell Yellow Jacket target is awesome for broadheads. Plus its only like 45 bucks or so I think.


----------



## Eric Evenson (Aug 29, 2005)

i have the morrel yellow jacket, and my advise is ..not for broadheads.. i shoot alot into them. but like any target w/ those heads going in them time after time they will get bad..but this one went a little to fast i think.
my .02


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Block or Black hole


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

definitely a layered targer


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

morrels humungo


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

definetely not the black hole. trust me.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

use some sort of layered target. you might want to check must clubs dont allow the use of broadheads on their targets. yours may be different but i thought i would give u a heads up


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> definetely not the black hole. trust me.


I'm curious as to why? Its the only target I could find under the $ 100.00 mark that would reliably stop the bolts from my 200 pound Excalibur.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Remington 7400 said:


> > definetely not the black hole. trust me.
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to why? Its the only target I could find under the $ 100.00 mark that would reliably stop the bolts from my 200 pound Excalibur.


Yeah them Excalibur's are tough to stop, ain't they?  

I use the black hole too and have shot the morrel yellow jacket, it too will stop the excal. I've also shot plainsman's Block target but only with field points.

huntin1


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

[siteimg]4938[/siteimg]
[siteimg]4939[/siteimg]
[siteimg]4940[/siteimg]
Thats why. Its only had maybe 25 broadheads shot at it. Now you can shoot field tips right through it.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Mine didn't do that, what kind of broadheads are you using?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

100 grain muzzy's


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I was shooting 100 grain G5 Montecs from a 200 pound Excalibur, my target stopped them well after 250 hits. Had to replace it about a month ago after loaning it to my dad. He was shooting his POS Horton Yukon at it and grazed the side. Managed to slice through the shrink plastic and the whole target flew apart! :******: He bought me a new one through, so all is good!


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I have had good luck with a rag bag. and they are cheap, or make your own.


----------

